# Plants on driftwood



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello guys, I have a piece of driftwood in my 10 gallon tank, and I want to attach some plants to it, I read that java fern, java moss, and any plants from the anubias genus, will "root in" or attach themselves to it. Is this information correct? Also are there any other plants that do this as well?

(They also need to be lowlight plants)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, tie java moss or java fern to the driftwood with thread and it will eventually attach itself. Thats the prefered way to anchor these. They do better tied on then buried in the substrate. I'm sure some other plants will as well, but some plants do better buried.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

most plant will eventually root themselves. this can be achieved 2 ways. 

1. tie the plant on with clear fishing line.

2. drill a small hole in the driftwood and thread the roots through

i prefer the second personally, but drilling the driftwood is irreversible, so if thats a problem for you, stick to the string.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, by the way what fish is in your avatar aspects?

Also , drilling would be good for the java fern, but if I tie the moss to the wood, how long does it take to attach it self, 1 or 2 weeks?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

anubias sp. get a piece with a hole already in it and just tie it on with fishing line.

the fish is a datnoid. NGT maybe?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I only have one comment here. Please do not use fishing line to attach things. I have been mounting, planting & selling driftwood for years. And have actually had fish get trapped under the fishing line & die. I use strong thread that will eventually decompose & disapear, but last long enough for the plants to attach themselves.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

SueM said:


> I use strong thread that will eventually decompose & disapear, but last long enough for the plants to attach themselves.


Where do you get this thread? I am wanting to start a planted tank in the very near future, with plants attached to driftwood. It would be great to have some fish-safe thread.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes I also want to know where you get this godly thread you are talking about SueM.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I was also told that you can shove the rhizome into the cracks on the wood and they will attach themselves this way as well, no thread needed. I havent gotten the plants yet but that is my plan!


----------



## fishboy23 (Feb 18, 2006)

I've just used standard sewing thread with some success. Never heard of problems with fishing line before (some folks swear by it) but I'm sure Sue's problem is a possibility. Darker (black, brown, blue, dark green) threads blend in better with the wood.
Another possibility, if you buy potted plants, is to utilize the substrate material in the pot to kind of wedge it into a hole or crevice in the wood.  I have an A. barteri that had this done to it, it worked out quite well, the plant is still doing well.
As a side note, another possibility for a plant to tie to wood: Bolbitis heudelotti, "african water fern" I think is the common name. Very cool plant, fairly low-light too. One troublesome part is that it really does like current. Put it under the outlet of a HOB filter, or near a powerhead if you have one, it will look very nice. A friend of mine had a powerhead in a 20-gal long tank, he just tossed it in, it ended up barely rooting where the water swirled around it, the plant grew very thick and the brightest green I've ever seen in bolbitis--just fantastic.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, its just regular sewing thread, but I get the heavy gage.
I have also used stainless staples & my staple gun.


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

hi um i just redid my 37 gallon eclipse and attached my java fern to a piece of mopani wood with a rubberband is that ok?


----------

